# :

## Razdan

?  : .       -.

----------


## ToT

?

----------

,               :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

**,   ?

----------

,   -.      ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


    ..,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ..,


  :Good:

----------


## Lawyer75

?

----------


## titova-tlt

-       ( - , , , , -    - )     "" .
     - .  - ...
       (  )   ?  ?  ?  ?
    .....   - )))

   .     ....

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ?

----------


## room111



----------

-     - .
      " **           .         ,  ,  ,     -."

     ,      ,  .       (   ),       .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.      -  ,      .
       ( !)   ,        )))

----------

> -     - .
>       " **           .         ,  ,  ,     -."
> 
>      ,      ,  .       (   ),       .


.  - .         ,  -   ?

----------

> .  - .         ,  -   ?


       .        .(((

----------


## olga-osina

> .        .(((


 ,  .      ,     ,     8  -         .    -  20 1     .     ,     .       -  -   ,     1 .

----------

> -  -   ,     1


    ,       ,    )

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,      ,  .       (   ),       .


  ::nyear::

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .        .(((


  :Frown: 
   ,
 :Wow: 
 :Scratch One S Head:

----------

